# Anyother KHS owners?



## ~David~ (Jul 2, 2006)

I know it's not a big brand name but any other KHS riders out there?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

if my wife gives the go-ahead, i will be the proud owner of a 2004 KHS cx100. steel frame with teh at crazy softtail...i have been lookin at khs for a few years now. almost pulled the trigger on the solo one when it had the ST.

how's the ride and fit?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

I've got a 2001 KHS Flite 2000 I picked up from GVH bikes back in 2002. Great frame. I've heard horror stories about frame cracks and such, but mines ok.









not my bike, but the frame is the same and the components are close...


----------



## ~David~ (Jul 2, 2006)

Late reply, been BackPacking across the Nothern Cascades for the last 2 weeks.

Its a great ride, my Model isn't the nicest they make but i've seldom had any trouble with it.


----------

